# Portmaster reporting error?



## Mayhem30 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm trying to clean up my ports packages using : 


```
portmaster -l
```

Which shows :


```
localhost# portmaster -l
===>>> Root ports (No dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> libtool-2.4
```

However, I'm running apache 2.2.19 which requires libtool-2.4

How can I tell what is safe to delete .. if the tool can't even report back correctly?


----------



## YZMSQ (Jun 26, 2011)

Try *portmaster -s* instead. More information as follows:


```
[-n|y] [-b] [-D|d] [color="Red"]-s[/color]
         clean out stale ports that used to be depended on
```


----------



## Mayhem30 (Jun 26, 2011)

How can I trust *portmaster -s* when *portmaster -l* is reporting wrong?


----------



## YZMSQ (Jun 26, 2011)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> How can I trust "portmaster -s" when "portmaster -l" is reporting wrong?


I use it many times without any problems. Or you could try it in Virtualbox to see how it behaves.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Jun 26, 2011)

Does *portmaster -s* show any prompts (y/n) before it deletes any packages?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2011)

libtool is only needed to build Apache, not to run it.  Delete it and it will be reinstalled if needed to build another port.

Add -n to see what portmaster will do without actually building or installing anything.


----------

